# Flamingo 6-3-2016



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!!! did you knock his teeth out?????? good lookin reds too.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Exactly what fishing is all about....good vid!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Was there two weeks ago for a few days, only saw one redfish. Changed tactics and found a good bit of tarpon though.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Memories that young man will never forget.


----------



## ineedabeeah (Jan 10, 2015)

Great video, thumbs up Dad, enjoy they grow fast.


----------



## Snookin305 (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I saw you coming back from ENP with your boat lol I have a Gen 1 Copperhead heres a pic of it... http://i.imgur.com/zrdYRIx.jpg 
How do you like the Gen 2?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

Simply EPIC !


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Great vid.


----------

